# [HOWTO] Get Joost running with wine

## pijalu

Disclaimer

If you need/want an invite, please don't pollute the current thread, send me a pm and I will send it when I got time...

Or go to https://joost.com/presents/gigaom-newteevee/  to invite yourself  :Smile: 

Get a working "Joost" wine:

Official wine 0.9.36 (current) and GIT version seems to be reluctant to run Joost.... (when I wrote this at least) and you will just be able to install it but it won't run... 

Thanks to Wine Application DB - a "fork" of wine.git is actually able to run latest Joost (Joost for Friends) at http://repo.or.cz/w/wine/kumbayo.git.

For the sake of saving them bandwidth, I mirror the snapshot I used at http://users.skynet.be/muaddib/gentoo/wine-kumbayo.tar.bz2

Building wine...

You will need to compile this tarball - I decided to not mix it with official wine and so I installed it in /opt/kumbayo... 

I know, for some it's not the right place...blah blah... feel free to use what you want...just don't forget to update location for the next steps

Some code to make it clear:

```

mkdir kumbayo

cd kumbayo

wget http://users.skynet.be/muaddib/gentoo/wine-kumbayo.tar.bz2

tar jxvf wine-kumbayo.tar.bz2

cd kumbayo

./configure --prefix=/opt/kumbayo

make depend && make

sudo make install

```

If you use a 64bit system, replace the 

```

./configure --prefix=/opt/kumbayo

```

by

```

./configure CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" LDFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" CXX="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" --prefix=/opt/kumbayo --x-libraries=/usr/lib32/ 

```

Thanks to ConsoleQcCa for this trick

Install Joost

You should now have a "special" wine ready

Now, in the same console, let's force the system to use this specific Wine instead of the original one:

```

export PATH=/opt/kumbayo/bin/:$PATH

```

(This will only be needed for the current console....)

Also, since we want to be clean, let's create a special directory for Joost:

```

export WINEPREFIX=~/.winejoost

wineprefixcreate

```

Fire wine config tool

```

winecfg

```

And set default version to "winxp", set the correct setting for audio (note:HDA will need to have sampling rate to 48000) and finally check in Graphics tab "Emulate a virtual desktop" and set the Desktop size to 800x600.

Final steps

Run the JoostSetup (still in the same console):

```

wine ~/Desktop/Others/JoostSetup-FriendsEdition.exe

```

Installation should go pretty well and should even launch Joost...

To keep it easy, here comes a "launch" script for Joost:

```
#!/bin/bash

export WINEPREFIX=~/.winejoost

export PATH=/opt/kumbayo/bin:$PATH

cd $WINEPREFIX/drive_c/Program\ Files/Joost/

wine ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini

```

Issue(s)

Start of Joost is pretty slow and a few glitches for the sound but nothing unbearable  :Smile: 

Joost general problems: Last few days Joost is in a pretty strange state and may give you problems: network issue, cannot loggin, inviting result in errors... I actually got same problems with MacOSX version... so if you got problems, try first to be sure it's not a general one...

If you get the following error: dsound:DSOUND_MixOne underrun on sound buffer , your system suffers from the following bug: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1631 ==> No rock solid solution except to try:

```
WINEDEBUG=-all nice -n 19 wine  ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini
```

.... but otherwise it's a dead end... Use your spare time to request Joost a native version instead   :Smile: 

Does not run correctly on x64 systems : Using the "special" configure it looks like it works

If you encounter black screen (no video) and you are running nvidia driver, give a shoot to latest beta

UPDATE: added Joost issue - added buffer underrun issue - Added a link to invite yourself to Joost (untested) - Added special configure from ConsoleQcCa - Added nvidia note.Last edited by pijalu on Fri Jun 29, 2007 8:47 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Anon5710

The special version of wine os compiling as i speak.

I'll see if it works  :Smile: 

----------

## Aleck79

hmm, are there any issues know regarding the video not being shown. For me I just seem to have a black screen.

----------

## pijalu

Nothing particular expect a few glitch on the sound when starting Joost and that I always have to enter my name, age and so on...

----------

## Aleck79

seems the only way to get around the issue with the black screen for me is to use the newest NVIDIA beta drivers which were released April 20th. Works great now.

Regarding running this @ full screen, any progress been made on that, or anyone manage to do it? It gets distorted unless you run it at 800x600 resolution which is a bummer. Hell at least it works though, so i can't be too picky  :Smile: 

----------

## javaJake

I have a Dell computer with an an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device. I've got 768 MB of RAM, so that isn't the issue for sure.

I'll be trying the solution on this thread as well (doubt it'll solve my problem), but on the other Ubuntu thread another user like me is having issues getting by the login screen. Everything freezes up if I mouse over the buttons or click in the text boxes. Essentially, if the GUI changes any. Here's the response to the guy's problem:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2679782#post2679782

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ZeroXR:
> 
> I know that Joost used to not work with the 915 chipset; that might be causing it, but I thought they fixed it. I can't seem to find the discussion of that, but the problem is that Joost wants to see a minimum of 512mb of ram, and another 32mb of video memory; the intel chipset uses regular ram as video memory, it just reserves some of it. Usually joost just ends in an error if this is the case, but I think the problem was that it didn't do this all the time; unfortunately I think they fixed it using driver access through a DLL, but wine doesn't use windows drivers, it uses the drivers of the host system.
> ...

 

...and my response...

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2682850#post2682850

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, I have this same graphics card as well. On a Dell computer. I've got 768 MB of memory.
> 
> This fixed DLL... can't we get it and paste it into wine? I've got an installation of Windows if that is what is needed.

 

Am I right, or am I right?  :Wink: 

If someone could help me out, and thereby helping this other fella out, I'd be grateful!

I'm also running Ubuntu, so I don't know if it is out of range for you guys as far as support goes, but I figured it's worth a shot, especially since the Ubuntu guys don't know what to do.

----------

## pijalu

No clues for this problem since I got a nvidia card... 

The "ubuntu" way seems a little bit different - since they patch the CVS... where I use a snapshot of a wine fork (from where the original patches were extracted)  :Smile: 

Still, you should be able to use this howto, and give a shoot at a "specific for Joost" wine bottle:

```

export WINEPREFIX=~/.winejoost

wineprefixcreate 

```

[otherwise you can run into problems if you start to mix original "windows" dll installed by other programs... Joost should run without any addons]

For your dll, the d3d*.dll should be part of the typical wine directory and should be "copied" by wineprefixcreate 

Anyway, it may not help your problem, but you got nothing to loose  :Wink: 

----------

## javaJake

No, same issue. I get a lot of these errors once the freeze starts:

err:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne underrun on sound buffer 0x2d50108

I'll try getting a copy of each DLL wine uses from a fully updated WinXP Pro SP2 computer, and try different DLLs.

----------

## javaJake

OK, figured out what the problem is exactly, but they have only got bad hacks that solve it right now.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <killertux> javaJake: problems is basicly that game takes all CPU away from the sounds... so it's priority problem.
> 
> 

 

This explains why tvprunner.exe and wineserver use up my CPU. I've tried various audio settings, but none seem to work. If anyone gets stuck with Joost running with this bug, especially after installation, run "killall -KILL tvprunner.exe" - it's the only way you'll get it to close.

For more information, visit these links:

http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7821

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1631

So, to sum up, this bug is known about already, but cannot be fixed without dramatic patches.

Edit: You might want to post this in the HOWTO so other users know what's going on.

----------

## pijalu

Humm... I didn't read your problem was the buffer underrun

I got exactly same issue with intel HDA but with the following settings in winecfg i got correct sound:

```

driver: ALSA

Hardware Acc: FULL

Default sample rate : 48000 

Def bits per sample: 8

and Driver emulation checked

```

I also have the following option in /etc/modules.d/alsa (modules.conf for ubuntu ??)

```

options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1

```

hda specifc things... but this fix the buffer issue on my system

----------

## javaJake

OK, I'll try those settings in a moment.

By the way, how do I unapply patches that I've applied so new versions from git will download correctly? Or does git just overwrite the patches?

----------

## pijalu

not a git guru, but a git checkout will overwrite any local change

----------

## cato`

Works perfect with todays .git   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## javaJake

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Humm... I didn't read your problem was the buffer underrun
> 
> I got exactly same issue with intel HDA but with the following settings in winecfg i got correct sound:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK, that didn't work. Sorry. I'll just have to wait until wine improves or Windows goes open-source.  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *javaJake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, that didn't work. Sorry. I'll just have to wait until wine improves or Windows goes open-source. 

 

Hum... first report of this bug seems to date back to 2003... So possibly it will be fixed after Windows goes open-source... or at least after Duke Nukem forever goes platinium...

I am afraid you will have to wait for Joost to propose a linux client...

 *JavaJake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: You might want to post this in the HOWTO so other users know what's going on.
> 
> 

 

Done

----------

## bienchen

Hi,

I just installed Joost and read here, that some people have to fill in their connect data on each start of the program.

What me saved from this is the following setting:

Go to "My Joost" on the right side of the screen.

Open the "Widget Menu" (down left).

Go to "advanced settings".

Unmark the topmost setting: When exiting Joost: Leave on standby"

Voila!

Nextime you start joost it should automatically connect.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## mkzelda

I've tried the installer and I get the same results with either wine or the kumbayo fork. After I agree to the license and click next, the installer crashes when unpackaging once the progress bar reaches 100%. 

This is all the debugging info I get.

```

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x180fa8) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left

err:menubuilder:InvokeShellLinker failed to fork and exec wineshelllink

err:menubuilder:InvokeShellLinker failed to fork and exec wineshelllink

fixme:wininet:INET_QueryOptionHelper INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECTED_STATE: semi-stub

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB

fixme:actctx:CreateActCtxW 0x34f7d4 00000088

fixme:actctx:ActivateActCtx 0xf00baa 0x34fe64

fixme:actctx:DeactivateActCtx 00000000 00f00bad

fixme:actctx:ReleaseActCtx 0xf00baa

fixme:actctx:CreateActCtxW 0x34f7d4 00000088

fixme:actctx:ReleaseActCtx 0xf00baa

wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x00358be7 at address 0x358be7 (thread 001c), starting debugger...

err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x358be7

fixme:ddraw:IDirectDrawImpl_SetCooperativeLevel (0x17e9e0)->((nil),00000008)

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DStateBlockImpl_Release Releasing primary stateblock

```

----------

## anton_kg

any luck with 0.9.37? It should be possible because it was working with git before.

----------

## pijalu

no luck with 0.9.37 nor 0.9.38.

----------

## dr_nailz

I get a VC++ window with the error:

```
R6031

- Attempt to initialize the CRT more than once.

This indicates a bug in your application
```

This happens both when ticking the box to run the application after install, and when running: 

```
wine xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini
```

----------

## pijalu

 *dr_nailz wrote:*   

> I get a VC++ window with the error:
> 
> ```
> R6031
> 
> ...

 

I think you are using the "original" wine since I got same issue with it... 

maybe give a shoot to the tarball I upped  :Smile: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

I have this error:

```
wine ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini

wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x00348997 at address 0x348997 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x348997

```

...

some help?

----------

## aVirulence

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> I have this error:
> 
> ```
> wine ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini
> 
> ...

 

I'm getting the same error message.

----------

## Elleni

Thanks, great howto !

Tried normal wine installation first, and as it did not start joost I went through your howto, and now it works fine !

----------

## PARENA

Guess I'm not the only one:

```
$ wine ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini

wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x00358be7 at address 0x358be7 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x358be7
```

----------

## pijalu

Yep, looks like some people got this... The real question is "What is common on your systems ?" so I can edit main post to add a "Not working on.."

I smell something like same arch (x64 ?) or gfx card

When entering the debug, doing a "where" could be nice to see what caused the problem or if you can put a full trace somewhere on the net (WINEDEBUG=all)...

----------

## PARENA

I'll see if I can find out anything later on, when I'm at home tonight.

----------

## vipernicus

Doesn't this have something to do with not using a 3/1G Memory Setup?

----------

## PARENA

What do you mean by "3/1G Memory Setup"?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x00348be7 at address 0x348be7 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x348be7

```

Same issues here, did anybody found a solution yet? I think is something related to running wine in a 64 bits enviroment since it doesn`t fail at all when im in 32 bits gentoo, same computer, same setup using this guide.

Are all of you with this page fault runinng 64 bits?

Regards.

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

Same page fault problem here and I have a Core 2 Duo running Gentoo in 64bits.  And the same procedure had worked yesterday on my laptop running 32bits archLinux.

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

I've got around the page fault in 64bits arch, but got a blank once the video started.  So, I will dig a little more !

Here what I did.  First, I went with the "chroot" solution, by installing a 32bits linux inside my 64bits installation.  It worked, but my soundcare wasn't detected, so I couldn't go anyfuther with Joost.  And then, I figure out that I should simply compile Wine in 32bits.  So, I did a new compile, but add some flags to "./configure":

```

./configure CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" LDFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" CXX="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe" --prefix=/opt/kumbayo32 --x-libraries=/usr/lib32/

```

NOTE: I changed the kumbayo prefix to "kumbayo32", so be aware !  You will have to change your launch script for Joost to reflect that change.

Once I did that, Joost launched, I sign in, see the starting screen, and when the introduction video launched, I got sound, but no video.  So, I will try to get around this problem to, if someone can help, it would be very nice !!!

See ya !

Xor

----------

## pijalu

 *ConsoleQcCa wrote:*   

> I've got around the page fault in 64bits arch, but got a blank once the video started.  So, I will dig a little more !
> 
> <snip/>
> 
> 

 

Thx, I just updated the first post  :Smile: 

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

I've googled a little bit, and I red somewhere that the "black screen" may have to do with my propriatary nVidia drivers.  So, maybe the opensource version, or the latest beta drivers from nVidia may works.  I will try it ... hoping I will not mess up my system  :Razz:   I'll give feedback about it as soon as I got result !

Glad that I could help pijaiu !!!

[Few minutes later]

It works with the latest nVdiai drivers (BETA).

But now, my problem is that it is very laggy ... someone else had that problem ?

See ya !

Xor

----------

## bernieb

Can you give us more details about how you got it working?

I tried with the latest nvidia beta drivers (100.14.09) and the kumbayo wine, and I still am getting the black login screen.

I also tried the latest wine version, 0.9.40, but that still gave me the "Attempt to initialize the CRT more than once." error message.

What versions did you have success with?

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

 *bernieb wrote:*   

> Can you give us more details about how you got it working?

 

I used the latest kambayo version (May 23rd).  But I don't think that it's why you got the blackscreen.

One I manually installed the latest nVidia BETA driver (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.06.html), I've restarted my computer (since just relaunching the module didn't worked for me), and then, I've got rid of the black screen.

If you did all that and still have the blackscreen, maybe check if the latest nVidia drivers are really loaded (good version).  But else, I couldn't tell you more, it worked for me as soon as I've installed the nVidia drivers.

Hope you will get it to work !

Have a nice day !

Xor

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Regarding the wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access in 64 bits Gentoo i just found the solution. Everything goes fine when you pass noexec=off noexec32=off to the kernel before booting.

Hope it helps.

Now i can roun Joost fine until passed the login screen, im stuck with the blank screen and i found i cant upgrade the nvidia drivers because the newest beta version does not support my gpu  :Sad: 

Thats enough Joost for me. I cant (and i dont want) to buy a new vga card, so im going to have an eye on this post until someone get rid of the blank screen...

Regards.

----------

## Oni92

Hi,

Since I update Joost to the version 0.11, I can't run this with kumbayo version of wine (the last update of repository date at 17 July) and I have this error :

```
wine: Call from 0xdd99c8 to unimplemented function USER32.dll.RegisterRawInputDevices, aborting
```

With the version 0.10.9 of Joost, the program ran almost perfectly 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nirtal

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Since I update Joost to the version 0.11, I can't run this with kumbayo version of wine (the last update of repository date at 17 July) and I have this error :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I got the same problem

----------

## asy

i compile from tarball kumbayo in 64 bit ubuntu . i get an error :

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib//libXext.so when searching for -lXext

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib//libXext.a when searching for -lXext

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/bin/../lib/libXext.so when searching for -lXext

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/bin/../lib/libXext.a when searching for -lXext

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libXext.so when searching for -lXext

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libXext.a when searching for -lXext

/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

winegcc: gcc failed.

make[2]: *** [ddraw.dll.so] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/asy/wine-src/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls/ddraw'

make[1]: *** [ddraw] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/asy/wine-src/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

Help me

----------

## asy

i apply link library from

http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit

version 0.39 kumbayo build now

but no Joost run.

----------

## share2006

export PATH=/opt/kumbayo/bin/:$PATH

 ~ $ export WINEPREFIX=~/.winejoost

~ $ cd .winejoost/drive_c/Program\ Files/Joost/

 ~/.winejoost/drive_c/Program Files/Joost $ /opt/kumbayo/bin/wine ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini

fixme:keyboard:BlockInput (1): stub

fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7ca30948, overlapped 0x7ca3092c): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f628, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 32 vertex samplers and 32 total samplers

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(= :Cool:  > combined_samplers

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f1a8,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f224, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ed70, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e8f4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33eb0c, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e658, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f238, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f0c8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f028, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f0c8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33efd0, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ea08, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ddf0, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e4a4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e4a4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e4a4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33dca4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33dff8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f098, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:winsock:_remap_optname Unknown optname 10, can't remap!

err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} not registered

err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} could be created for context 0x1

fixme:winhttp:WinHttpGetIEProxyConfigForCurrentUser returning no proxy used

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e83c, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e3cc, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f0c8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f028, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend Ignoring SourceConstantAlpha 128 for AC_SRC_ALPHA

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub

reuben@Akasha ~/.winejoost/drive_c/Program Files/Joost $ /opt/kumbayo/bin/winecfg

reuben@Akasha ~/.winejoost/drive_c/Program Files/Joost $ /opt/kumbayo/bin/winecfg

reuben@Akasha ~/.winejoost/drive_c/Program Files/Joost $ /opt/kumbayo/bin/wine ./xulrunner/tvprunner.exe application.ini

fixme:keyboard:BlockInput (1): stub

fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7ca2d948, overlapped 0x7ca2d92c): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f628, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 32 vertex samplers and 32 total samplers

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(= :Cool:  > combined_samplers

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f1a8,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f224, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ed70, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e8f4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33eb0c, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e658, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f238, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f0c8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f028, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f0c8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33efd0, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ea08, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ddf0, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e4a4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e4a4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e4a4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33dca4, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33dff8, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f098, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33f094, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:winsock:_remap_optname Unknown optname 10, can't remap!

err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} not registered

err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} could be created for context 0x1

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e83c, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33e3cc, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:winhttp:WinHttpGetIEProxyConfigForCurrentUser returning no proxy used

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ed34, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:win:RegisterRawInputDevices (pRawInputDevices=0x33ec94, uiNumDevices=1, cbSize=12) stub!

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend Ignoring SourceConstantAlpha 128 for AC_SRC_ALPHA

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:font:ExtTextOutW flags ETO_NUMERICSLOCAL | ETO_NUMERICSLATIN | ETO_PDY unimplemented

fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend Ignoring SourceConstantAlpha 128 for AC_SRC_ALPHA

fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub

crash

----------

## seqizz

just waiting with full cpu..

ALSA lib conf.c:3952:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0

fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit Should have found 1 channel for 'Master', but instead found 0

fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7c7b7968, overlapped 0x7c7b794c): stub

fixme:keyboard:BlockInput (1): stub

after the oss selection in winecfg:

fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7c88d968, overlapped 0x7c88d94c): stub

fixme:keyboard:BlockInput (1): stub

still waiting  :Smile: 

----------

